
Codenvy.io Is Transitioning to Eclipse Che on RH OpenShift (che.openshift.io) - indigodaddy
https://i.imgur.com/qHh9tEF.png
======
indigodaddy
Received this email on Monday, November 25th. Codenvy.io shutting down on
December 8th.

